# X-Cam



## Lektus (Nov 10, 2006)

I have an old X-Cam webcam, and i lost the little driver installation disc for it. On the disc it installed a program that let you change all the settings and such for it, does anyone know where to download this? I really want this  thanks,.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.soft32.com/Download/Free/xcam_WinRT_WDM_Device/4-177914-1.html


----------



## Lektus (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for that dai, but i have 1 problem. I can't download it from there, the external links dont work for me and its not starting automatically. Would you be able to download and rehost on a host such as rapidshare.de or something for me?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it appears the download has been pulled from the site or the site is down
try it again later


----------



## Lektus (Nov 10, 2006)

Its been like that for a while, i have tried it like 20 times this month. Do you know any other places to get it?


----------



## Lektus (Nov 10, 2006)

Maybe you have download links to the following driver updates aswell. (I didn't want to open a new topic)

Display adapters
RADEON 9600 Series (Omega 3.8.291) 
RADEON 9600 Series Secondary (Omega 3.8.291)

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 

Network adapters
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC

System devices
Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3 

Universal Serial Bus controllers
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller

These are the 7 drivers that DriverHQ said needs updating.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i search all over all links go back to the manufacturers site,phone or email them

display
you are using omeaga instead of the officaial ati drivers
http://www.omegadrivers.net/
ide,network,system devices
download from the download section of your motherboard manufacturers site
usb,come with windows


----------



## Lektus (Nov 10, 2006)

Okay, thanks, anyluck with the xcam drivers>


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no best contact the manufacturers


----------

